# Hope to break my wildcamping virginity!



## Delboy (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi

I've been watching for a while and this wildcamping thing appeals! But my unit is a caravan, whoops sorry for swearing! What do you good people think of, initially using a caravan to wildcamp, before I commit myself to a MH!


----------



## maingate (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi Delboy and welcome.

There was a thread on here some time ago about using a caravan to wildcamp. If you do a search using the keywords, you should find it.

Best of luck.


----------



## vwalan (Jul 17, 2010)

i think its fair to say i wild camp in a caravan. cause i also try to blend in with others similar.
have got a bongo and teardrop wild in that aswell .even been known to put the rooftent up. (like a landrover ). just do it find the place you feel comfortable with.dont put washing lines etc and you should be ok. you soon learn where and when.
my truck is only 10mtr long all together but its still a truck.


----------



## Delboy (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for the replies!



vwalan said:


> just do it find the place you feel comfortable with



Is this not more difficult, because are there not places banning such activities? And anywhere else I could be confused as a traveler!


----------



## vwalan (Jul 17, 2010)

well you can see what i use its on my avatar. its quite distinct i think its fair i do stick out from the crowd. i say keep the van looking nice and clean keep your car looking tidy .you wont have a problem. . put a map on the dash .dont stay around too long .some spoil it by staying for days. find a place but try to park somewhere else in the day .when evening comes go back .if asked you are on your way home but felt tired . (its evening you will be tired ), try it .i park in alsorts of places . recreation center carparks train stations industrial estates , its only for the night go away in day. it works. cheers alan.


----------



## barryd (Jul 17, 2010)

Ive seen caravans wild camping in the scottish islands.  Where I live in the North YOrkshire dales you would probably get away with it up on the moors for a night or two.  Mind you each year the gypsies come and go to Appelby horse fair and seem to get away with camping where the hell they like and leaving their Sh*t behind them so if they can do it?  In fact if you get asked to move on just tell them your a gypsie and you will be fine!


----------



## Firefox (Jul 17, 2010)

Welcome Delboy 

Yes, there's quite a few threads on this.

eg http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/general-chat/9287-wild-camp-caravan.html

I can't really comment as I've never done it, but what gives me security in a van or car is I can put the central locking on and drive off if needs be without getting out of the vehicle. I've never needed to do so but it gives added saftey. I guess if I was doing it in a caravan I'd keep it hitched and ready to go.


----------



## vwalan (Jul 17, 2010)

yes ,if wild camping always leave hooked up then you stopped because you were tired .if you unhook it looks deliberate. you could put a poster on the van advertising pegs but i wouldnt . could be pestered all night by customers .
if you have lucky heather keep your fingers crossed .heee heee.


----------



## kimbowbill (Jul 18, 2010)

Delboy said:


> Hi
> 
> I've been watching for a while and this wildcamping thing appeals! But my unit is a caravan, whoops sorry for swearing! What do you good people think of, initially using a caravan to wildcamp, before I commit myself to a MH!



Hi Delboy

if you enjoy the freedom of the road, sorry but get rid of the Caravan, there are loads of places to park, even in England, but you will struggle with a caravan.

good luck

J


----------



## Delboy (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info and links! But I'm now suffering from information overload! There was one statement that made sense 'suck it and see'!


----------



## barryd (Jul 18, 2010)

Delboy said:


> Thanks for the info and links! But I'm now suffering from information overload! There was one statement that made sense 'suck it and see'!



Let us know how you get on and where you stayed.  Good luck and enjoy it!


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi Delboy and welcome to the site - I have always preferred a van because I don't like towing, enjoy your travels whatever you decide on.

GD


----------



## Genevieve (Jul 25, 2010)

I have had my VW camper for about 2 years and have stayed in campsites twice in that time.  I have to say that I was pretty nervous about wild camping the first time, mainly because I thought I would get into problems with people not being allowed to stop overnight.  
I have never had a problem and I dont think it would make any difference in a caravan as long as you are sensible and considerate about where you stop.  I always try to get as far off the road as possible, or at least where I am out of view of the road.
I do think it will be harder to find spots to stop, just because you need a lot more space for both the caravan and the towing vehicle.
I would just go for it, see how it goes, if its too much hassle you can always sell it and buy a campervan or motorhome.


----------



## vwalan (Jul 25, 2010)

a fifth wheel is the way to go.or you end up towing a car on a frame. get a 5er .the truck makes a good run around when i drop the trailer. mines only a small one at 32 ft all in .possibly shorter than your car and caravan. and less than alot of m,homes. and only 3mtr high.


----------

